# Update on me



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

Just an update on me, I have had DP/DR for a little over 4 months. Things are being to get better things seem more clear to me and I don't feel quite as out of body. My anxiety is fading as well. I have recently after DP lost my job of 3.5 years and a boyfriend of 5 years. I am begging to get over these and move on with life. I am ready for a change. I am hanging out with old friends and even met someone new I am into. These last 4 months have been a living hell, but I will tell you that there is hope and you can get better from this.

I still sometimes have the thought of not knowing who/what I am. I still have weird thoughts about life and what the planet really is deep down. I feel like this is one of my last steps to recovery. Anyone have any ideas how in my mind I can get over it? I also keep checking in with my DP and I really want to stop, any ideas for that?

Also a special thanks to Tommy, I don't think I would be recovering so fast if it wasn't for all your help. You are awesome and I recommend everyone try his supplement plan. I have been doing it for about 1.5 months and its really putting my mind back in the right place and on track.


----------



## Kellysmom (Sep 23, 2010)

Rogue Bullies said:


> Just an update on me, I have had DP/DR for a little over 4 months. Things are being to get better things seem more clear to me and I don't feel quite as out of body. My anxiety is fading as well. I have recently after DP lost my job of 3.5 years and a boyfriend of 5 years. I am begging to get over these and move on with life. I am ready for a change. I am hanging out with old friends and even met someone new I am into. These last 4 months have been a living hell, but I will tell you that there is hope and you can get better from this.
> 
> I still sometimes have the thought of not knowing who/what I am. I still have weird thoughts about life and what the planet really is deep down. I feel like this is one of my last steps to recovery. Anyone have any ideas how in my mind I can get over it? I also keep checking in with my DP and I really want to stop, any ideas for that?
> 
> Also a special thanks to Tommy, I don't think I would be recovering so fast if it wasn't for all your help. You are awesome and I recommend everyone try this supplement plan. I have been doing it for about 1.5 months and its really putting my mind back in the right place and on track.


I'm sorry to hear about your losses, but happy to hear that you are getting well. You give me hope. Thank you for that.


----------



## Dyna (May 13, 2010)

Hi Rogue Bullies, Glad you ar edoing so weel. Did you try any prescription medicine besides Tommygunz Supplement list. Did you take everything on the list? Thanks, Dyna


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

Dyna said:


> Hi Rogue Bullies, Glad you ar edoing so weel. Did you try any prescription medicine besides Tommygunz Supplement list. Did you take everything on the list? Thanks, Dyna


I have ativan I can take in case of a panic attack, but I don't really take them. Yes everyone on Tommy's plan I am taking.


----------



## Dyna (May 13, 2010)

I am delighted for you! Well done.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

YEAH KRYSTAL!!!!!!!!!!! im sooo happy to hear that you're getting better. it reinvigorates me to put forth the effort when i see someone has benefitted from my actions. best of luck to you, although i don't think you need luck. cuz you got this!!!


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

Tommygunz said:


> YEAH KRYSTAL!!!!!!!!!!! im sooo happy to hear that you're getting better. it reinvigorates me to put forth the effort when i see someone has benefitted from my actions. best of luck to you, although i don't think you need luck. cuz you got this!!!


Aww thanks. Yeah I feel like maybe a few more months and this could be gone. Slow process, but is getting better.


----------



## Guest013 (Apr 26, 2010)

Glad to hear you're feeling better. I'm still 100% recovered since this summer and haven't relapsed. You're just around from the corner from 100% recovery! Don't give up.

Song of the Moment:


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

Guest013 said:


> Glad to hear you're feeling better. I'm still 100% recovered since this summer and haven't relapsed. You're just around from the corner from 100% recovery! Don't give up.
> 
> Song of the Moment:


Glad you are still 100%. I feel like my anxiety is mostly gone, but when I go out its just like I get the out of body brain fog feeling. Hopefully I few more months and it will be gone, who knows...


----------

